# Panama City Pass - 3 Apr 08



## kylemac (Feb 18, 2008)

Caughtnearly ahalf dozen spanish and a hand full of bluefish on nearly every troll through the pass.

We were using the trolling trees and landing two and three at a time. Everyone around us was hooking them up too.

Good luck.:usaflag


----------



## Wharf Rat (Sep 27, 2007)

trolling trees?? Can you elaborate on what that is...maybe I've just never heard it called that before.


----------



## jewfish (Dec 4, 2007)

Think of a big sabiki rig with brightly colored surgical tubing, and then troll it. Here's a link:

http://www.seastriker.com/clarkspoon/clarkspoon_files/mackereltree.htm


----------



## kylemac (Feb 18, 2008)

Yep - that's it.

I don't think I would have bought one myself if it weren't for the recommendations I received at Half-Hitch.

I usually just rely on my faithful Gotcha collection for spanish. But these trees really tore them up with multiple hook-ups nearly every time.


----------



## jewfish (Dec 4, 2007)

When the finger mullet really show up and the spanish start feeding on them, trying pulling a Windcheater.


----------

